# Red Steagall



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Heard a good quote on Red Steagall's show on RFD-TV tonight that goes " This country will remain a republic as long as Congress don't bribe the public with the public's money" about hit the nail on the head because we are sure headed in that direction.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep...

Heard Jerry Clower describe it better one time...

"Gubmint assistance is like taking a blood transfusion out of one arm, spilling half of it out of the bucket on the way across, and putting it back in the other arm, and thinking it will help the patient..."

Quite true! OL JR


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Red Steagall is one of my favorite cowboy poet/singer. Look up The Wagon Tongue sometime. Very wise words in that song.


----------

